# Termite Droppings



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Please provide a high resolution photo of just a couple of the items alongisde something by which we can judge the size (a coin, for example).

Giving us an idea of your general location will allow people to make more educated guesses.

Could some animal be using your lawn chair as a sleeping place and leaving things behind (seeds, etc.)?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If it is frass, you can usually look up and see a small hole where the termites are pushing pellets out. 
These in the photo look pretty spread out.


----------



## runagate (6 mo ago)

That does not look like termites droppings, it looks like some seeds.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Tape a thin piece of plastic "painters plastic" over the surfaces above the chair, see if the stuff accumulates on the plastic rather than the chair.


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

Could it be sawdust from some critter like carpenter bees? Are they falling from above? An indication of some termites are little tunnels, stuck to the foundation from the ground, going up to the wood.


----------



## michaelhon (Jun 19, 2021)

See attached with a quarter placed next to it. Also, the chair is located on my front porch. Top of the chair is a stucco ceiling. Behind is a window with some wood siding and in front is a porch post and dirt.

I don't think it's an animal sleeping and placing seeds, unless it happens at night...Even so my cameras would have caught it.



Chris616 said:


> Please provide a high resolution photo of just a couple of the items alongisde something by which we can judge the size (a coin, for example).
> 
> Giving us an idea of your general location will allow people to make more educated guesses.
> 
> Could some animal be using your lawn chair as a sleeping place and leaving things behind (seeds, etc.)?


It does look like seeds, but I really have no idea where they would be coming from...


runagate said:


> That does not look like termites droppings, it looks like some seeds.


Top is stucco ceiling, so I don't think they could fall from above...Check out the attached photo of general location


1865wingate said:


> Could it be sawdust from some critter like carpenter bees? Are they falling from above? An indication of some termites are little tunnels, stuck to the foundation from the ground, going up to the wood.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Inspect very closely around that window molding, if it's termites they love to infest around window frames.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Termites can go thru stucco. Look directly above the chair for holes.


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

Subterranean termites eat the wood and what you see is their droppings. This would be good news if you can identify the particles as wood or seeds. They can even cause damage to concrete foundations if they can build their mud tunnels in the cracks. I looked them up and that was what they said. Non subterranean termites do not eat the wood. They leave piles of sawdust.


----------

